

Submit your amazing startup and find other great proejcts - szczupak
http://www.amazingstartups.com/submit-a-startup/

======
flashgordon
Businesshackers? who are they?? what the??

------
swombat
Umm, right...

------
vaksel
so basically killerstartups copy?

